

Erlang to power a new betting exchange in London - vide0star
http://blog.smarkets.com/2008/04/23/open-source-software-at-smarkets/

======
JohnN
Wow, that's a lot of open source technology. Erlang is really getting popular
these days.

Out of interest how are they handling unicode support?

~~~
daleharvey
If thats the same people that were at the london yc meetup, I think one of the
developers worked on a built in library for starling, which is an icu wrapper

<http://code.google.com/p/starling/>

